# Top gear on tonight



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

at 9pm and in HD :thumb:


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Sky+ and series link already


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Sweeeeeeet!!!!!!


----------



## dominic32 (Jul 13, 2009)

:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

is this HD available on normal bbc2, as long as u have an HD tele?


----------



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

no you have to have bbc HD channel.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

grrrrr, and how much is that


----------



## chrisb70 (Apr 17, 2006)

:thumb:yeah!!!!:thumb:


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

ksm1985 said:


> grrrrr, and how much is that


Nothing its free. Already in my sky planner.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

oh, i only have freeview and its not on it, gutted


----------



## Mr_Prud (Aug 7, 2009)

Thank you, had forgotten this was back on. Sky+ set. :lol: :thumb:


----------



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

*top gear*

new series start 2 nite at 21.00 bbc2


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

glad you reminded me id forgotten about it


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Tonights programme sounds cracking.

In the first of a brand new series, Jeremy Clarkson, Richard Hammond and James May take an Aston DBS Volante, a Ferrari California and a Lamborghini Gallardo Spyder to Romania in search of an obscure stretch of tarmac that some hardcore drivers claim is nothing less than the greatest road in the world.
Meanwhile, James makes a rare appearance on the track as he compares two absurdly powerful limos, the BMW 760i and Mercedes S63 AMG, and gets into a strange card game with The Stig.
Plus, Star Trek, Troy and Hulk star Eric Bana is the Hollywood legend in the Reasonably Priced Car.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks - Im a celeb is on too, for anyone that watches that


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

sounds good


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

TV forum alert!

TV forum alert!

TV forum alert!

 :thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Doctor who new series is on BBC1 @ 7pm too.


----------



## n1ckster (Oct 14, 2009)

Series linked!!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

only the 2nd thread about it in the last 20 minutes...

We are getting better!

:lol::lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> only the 2nd thread about it in the last 20 minutes...
> 
> We are getting better!
> 
> :lol::lol:


beaten Ross to it as well i think


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Unfortunately since the rain storms/flooding my sky dish was knocked outta place and no one will come to the house to repair it! so the tv ain't working!

so iplayer it is


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Tonights programme sounds cracking.
> 
> In the first of a brand new series, Jeremy Clarkson, Richard Hammond and James May take an Aston DBS Volante, a Ferrari California and a Lamborghini Gallardo Spyder to Romania in search of an obscure stretch of tarmac that some hardcore drivers claim is nothing less than the greatest road in the world.
> Meanwhile, James makes a rare appearance on the track as he compares two absurdly powerful limos, the BMW 760i and Mercedes S63 AMG, and gets into a strange card game with The Stig.
> Plus, Star Trek, Troy and Hulk star Eric Bana is the Hollywood legend in the Reasonably Priced Car.


Hmmm.....that does sound promising. I was having my doubts as to whether it'll be worth watching or not - I found it on the last couple off occasions to be a bit full of drivel, and not enough drive


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

taken from an interview Clarkson did with the T.V listings magazine:

'We drive right across Bolivia and Chile to the Pacific Ocean in cars that cost about a pound'.

can't wait for that episode


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> beaten Ross to it as well i think


I know gutted is not the word:lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I know gutted is not the word:lol:


:lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Not long now it sounds like a good one:thumb:


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> Tonights programme sounds cracking.
> 
> In the first of a brand new series, Jeremy Clarkson, Richard Hammond and James May take an Aston DBS Volante, a Ferrari California and a Lamborghini Gallardo Spyder to Romania in search of an obscure stretch of tarmac that some hardcore drivers claim is nothing less than the greatest road in the world.
> Meanwhile, James makes a rare appearance on the track as he compares two absurdly powerful limos, the BMW 760i and Mercedes S63 AMG, and gets into a strange card game with The Stig.


Same old, same old.

Brilliant! Can't wait. :thumb:


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

Viper said:


> TV forum alert!
> 
> TV forum alert!
> 
> ...


DOH! didn't even know that bit existed 

Will know for next time :thumb:


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

Lol, so this is where I should have posted it LMFAO.

Hey.... Top Gear is on at 9pm :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Goes to fridge to get a big Leffe blonde ready for TG:lol:
BTW I am not driving tomorrow because I have a day off work:thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Really enjoyed TG tonight, was laughing so loud at some bits that my wife threatened to cut my nuts off if I woke the kids.

BMW 760 was only about half a second quicker round the track than a 535d :doublesho

Which of the 3 would you have wanted, put me down for the Lambo please. The Ferrari didn't even register on my radar and I liked the Aston for it's british roots but the Lamborghini is the one I'd want.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

pooma said:


> Really enjoyed TG tonight, was laughing so loud at some bits that my wife threatened to cut my nuts off if I woke the kids.
> 
> BMW 760 was only about half a second quicker round the track than a 535d :doublesho
> 
> Which of the 3 would you have wanted, put me down for the Lambo please. The Ferrari didn't even register on my radar and I liked the Aston for it's british roots but the Lamborghini is the one I'd want.


Yep Lambo for me too TG was awsome, loved the mad Romanian heli pilot, and looked great in HD too


----------



## Flaming Dragon (Apr 9, 2007)

Stig having a paddy had me chuckling to myself.... top trumps is suddenly appealing again


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Flaming Dragon said:


> Stig having a paddy had me chuckling to myself.... top trumps is suddenly appealing again


Chuckling? I was howling and that was the point where said threat was issued


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Well if none of you want the California then I will have it!....Its gorgeous!
I did have a laugh as James May was being chucked about in the back of the Beemer and the top trumps!


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

Kids writing on the cars in the dust :doublesho


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes, the writing in the dust was very cringe worthy.


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

:lol: I said the the gf the boys on DW would be picking up on that as well as myself :thumb:


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

needhampr said:


> Kids writing on the cars in the dust :doublesho


That made me suck in a breath, the wife just shook her head sadly..

At me


----------



## Flaming Dragon (Apr 9, 2007)

funnily enough I caught myself shaking my head in despair.... and then I thought of all the guys here


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

Flaming Dragon said:


> funnily enough I caught myself shaking my head in despair.... and then I thought of all the guys here


:lol: exactly the same here


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Crap, missed it.

Sky+ set for next week then.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Mirror Finish said:


> Crap, missed it.
> 
> Sky+ set for next week then.


repeated on friday on bbc3 :thumb::thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Mirror Finish said:


> Crap, missed it.
> 
> Sky+ set for next week then.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00p1lgb/Top_Gear_Series_14_Episode_1/


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I thought it was a good one.I laughed when the Dacia Sandero when past and James said "Thats a 1.2 16 valve that thing can shift":lol: And when the truck reversed into it:lol:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

It was awesome. I loved it.

I needed it soooooo much having just watched X-Factor. :devil:

Now there is an example of two shows that have turned into parodies ofhte originals yet one is very, very good. The other is very, very bad.


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

clarkson with the microfibre noodle mits on driving


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

thought it was a pretty boring episode until they reached "the" road, then it was nice


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

Lots of highlights; tearing around the tunnels under the Peoples' Palace, May being thrown across the back seat of the BeeEm, the heli pilot, and of course, THAT ROAD! :driver: Not much run-off if you get it wrong! :doublesho

Oh, and I'll take the Aston please, :argie: though I'll swap with the Lambo just for the last bit. I thought the Ferrari was as close to disappointing as a Ferrari can be, at least since the TestaRossa (512, not 250).


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

All a bit contrived for me. Car being reversed into 'oh no how did that happen'

must do better.

I'd rather them give the budget to May and get rid of clarkson and the David Essex lookalike to make a better show


----------

